# DIY Juice Swap and Taste Box



## WHITELABEL (6/3/15)

Hi Guys,

I would like to start a group and thread for us to swap and sample DIY Juices. I'd like to get some feedback on some my creations and would love to try whatever you guys are working on. If you're interested please post here and we can work out the details.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FireFly (6/3/15)

I am just starting out and tinkering... need a few more weeks I think to get it perfect...
Working on

Strawberry Malt - Strawberry choclatey thing with slight cool TH)
Banana Bomb - (Banana, Caramel, Shortbread thing)
Cherry Bomb - (Cherry Menthol)
Coconut Ice - (Coconut Menthol)
Moer Koffee - (Brandy Coffee)

Will let you know if any of them are any good

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (6/3/15)

FireFly said:


> I am just starting out and tinkering... need a few more weeks I think to get it perfect...
> Working on
> 
> Strawberry Malt - Strawberry choclatey thing with slight cool TH)
> ...


That strawberry malt sounds awesome, once you have something you're happy with let me know and we can do a swap.
I've got a couple flavours I'm pretty happy with and looking for feeback on:

Caramel nut dessert
Bloody Pear
GVC (Gambit's Vanilla Custard )
Delightfully Turkish Tobacco
Strawberry Cereal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (6/3/15)

I'm working on a RY4 with NET and some TFA flavors, but have no decided I will "NET" some Vanilla as well for this mix. I will be adding a small bottle to the Tastebox I have with me. 
I also have a Strawberry and cream concoction which my wife swears is the best thing she'd ever tasted.
The RY4 is also to be steeped in wooden barrels for flavour 

Other than that I am playing with some interesting combinations of flavors - potentially a marketable product but we'll see what happens. Capital might be a problem...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (6/3/15)

This is what I'm tackling at the moment...







Nutty-ish crust, strawberries and sweet cream/yoghurt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Melinda (6/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> This is what I'm tackling at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll take some of that....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (6/3/15)

rvdwesth said:


> I'm working on a RY4 with NET and some TFA flavors, but have no decided I will "NET" some Vanilla as well for this mix. I will be adding a small bottle to the Tastebox I have with me.
> I also have a Strawberry and cream concoction which my wife swears is the best thing she'd ever tasted.
> The RY4 is also to be steeped in wooden barrels for flavour
> 
> Other than that I am playing with some interesting combinations of flavors - potentially a marketable product but we'll see what happens. Capital might be a problem...


That would actually be a really cool idea, a tastebox for purely DIY mixes that we can circulate among the DIYers and give eachother feedback.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rvdwesth (6/3/15)

Melinda said:


> I'll take some of that....


the real thing tho... Looks awesome


----------



## Wesley (6/3/15)

I'm all for a DIY Taste Box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (6/3/15)

@Gambit (and anyone else in the Gauteng area) you should definitely attend the next MvC meet (end of March). 

We have lots of great DIYers in the group and there is always an abundance of DIY juices going around

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (6/3/15)

free3dom said:


> @Gambit (and anyone else in the Gauteng area) you should definitely attend the next MvC meet (end of March).
> 
> We have lots of great DIYers in the group and there is always an abundance of DIY juices going around


I would be interested in the meet and the diy taste box.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

I think this is an amazing idea! 

I'd love to be apart of this . 

Can you pm me an address and il forward my diy taste box next week when I'm back at work 

Then we can create a tracking thread for people to join

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FireFly (6/3/15)

Raslin said:


> I would be interested in the meet and the sky taste box.


Getting mine on Monday I think. Got mail from Couriers saying they been instructed 
Looking forward to it.... 

What is the MVC Meet? As I was thinking a Vape 'n Braai or something? Swop, sell,, buy, Meet, chat, Eat, drink, be Mary (if you so wish)... and Vape! But if MVC does this, would be swell...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/3/15)

Yeah, count me in.

I'm working on:

A cinnamon custard (getting close to a seriously nice one too)

Sour worms - needs a bit of work, but getting there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

That's is exactly what the MvC meets are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FireFly (6/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> That's is exactly what the MvC meets are



Thanks! Point me to the Details please?


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

We still need to finalise the details for the March meet. 

Proposed date : 28 March 
Venue : TBA (JHB area ) 
Time : 2pm 

It's a social meet for vapers so no vendors will be trading . Pitch up , have a Vape, chat to everyone and socialise, swap or sell amongst the members and have a fun day out. 

We pick family friendly venues so bring the kids

Closer to time we will be posting the details

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Q-Ball (6/3/15)

I'm in.
Sucking on my Flamento at the moment. Strawberry, Peach, Coconut and menthol.
Also made a nice Mango and orange mix and called it Mangora, I know not very creative on the naming process.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FireFly (6/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Proposed date : 28 March
> Venue : TBA (JHB area )
> Time : 2pm



Willing to Host one at some stage as long as not 200 Vapers and partners and kids... 
Could handle about 50 to 80 at a push...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

We had about 30+ at our last meet and since it's open to anyone on the forum it's definitely going to grow! 

We prefer to pick a public venue that's Vaper friendly, has a good atmosphere, good food and bar. Harvard cafe at grand central airport is the venue we picked for our last meet. 

Also good thing about using a public venue is the ease of walking in, Vaping up a storm and the walking out once we are all silvered

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

So I've sent a pm to the mods on having this diy taste box. For now we can use this thread for the tracking. We will use the same format as the current taste box system. 

I'm going to send my box of juices out on Monday. Will throw in some cotton. Empty bottles if you want to keep a few ml for yourself and a few pipettes. Il label my juices with a little card. 

Once that person has samples the juices it would be nice to get feedback on the juices and if you could then add your juices into the box and forward it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

DIY tastebox list :

If you wish to have the taste box and sample the contents please post just your name at the end of this thread. I will keep the list updated on this post.

List :

1 - @r0gue z0mbie 
2 - @Gambit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/3/15)

Me for DIY taste box.

Suggestion, maybe give 2 weeks notice before beginning the rotation, so we can ensure we have a steeped juice to add to the box.

And I don't know bout the rest, but I mark the 'bottled date' to keep track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (6/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> DIY tastebox list :
> 
> If you wish to have the taste box and sample the contents please post just your name at the end of this thread. I will keep the list updated on this post.
> 
> ...


Me please dude. What strength are we making the juices 6mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

Added ! 

6mg should be the highest since we mainly going to use a Dripper to sample. But that's just me . 

I think everyone has a diff format for the bottle labels. 

I usually print the name of the juice. Short description, date mixed, contact number on my labels . But for some il throw in a recipe card to go with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball (6/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Added !
> 
> 6mg should be the highest since we mainly going to use a Dripper to sample. But that's just me .
> 
> ...


I think it would be nice if we could share recipes.


----------



## rogue zombie (6/3/15)

I'm happy with 6mg too. 

So I would definitely need two weeks notice, since nic is out of stock. My current batch is 9mg and I'm feeling like I can go lower.


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

I think sharing recipes is a great idea but not mandatory. Some people like having that "secret recipe" for their juices

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (6/3/15)

This is a great initiative guys...love it 

Maybe also create a seperate thread for feedback on the juices...so as not to clog this one up 

@Arthster @gripen ..get in on this guys, your DIY stuff is good


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

So a new sticky will be created and then a recipient tracking thread.

New thread can be found here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen (7/3/15)

ooooooooh this sounds like fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/15)

Hi @shaunnadan 

Super initiative! I think its a great idea for those that want to share DIY ideas. Nothing like tasting the final product instead of just reading recipes on the forum. 

Just a suggestion, perhaps add the word "discussion" at the end of the title of this thread
And then the word "tracking" at the end of the other thread. 

All the best with this


----------



## UnholyMunk (20/7/15)

ah man.... I need to start something like this in Durban. I'd love to get more objective feedback on my DIY mixes, but I fear shipping over a few bottles to Joburg will cost more than the mixes themselves 

I'll need to think about this one, but a great idea nonetheless

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (20/7/15)

Ah but you don't need to ship to fellow durbanites


----------



## UnholyMunk (21/7/15)

ET said:


> Ah but you don't need to ship to fellow durbanites


Yeah, and I see you're in Pinetown. I'm but not a stones throw away!  

I'll need to mix up a few bottles of my favourites... What mg nicotine do you smoke, and what is your preferred PG/VG ratio? 

I normally smoke 6mg at 60/40 vg/pg.


----------



## ET (21/7/15)

6 or a little less is fine. As much vg as possible normally for me but I'm not fussy


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/7/15)

ET said:


> 6 or a little less is fine. As much vg as possible normally for me but I'm not fussy


I've been added to the Durban Whatsapp group, so we can organise from there... I'll make sure I have some stuff for you to try at the next vape meet


----------



## ET (22/7/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I've been added to the Durban Whatsapp group, so we can organise from there... I'll make sure I have some stuff for you to try at the next vape meet



Yeah saw you were added yesterday


----------



## ChadB (22/7/15)

Hey guys, i'm really eager to get involved in this. My friend and I make our own juices as well. 
Any suggestions on moving forward from here? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Dave1 (9/1/16)

Great idea I would also like to get involved and get some feedback. One problem though is running low and out of some flavours that I need for my decent mixes, some are out of stock at vendors and waiting for them all to be in stock before ordering, then they all need steeping time. Hopefully will have some in time before the next Durban meet.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/16)

Hallo everybody 

Just update the other post 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tastebox.t9588/

In regards to the DIY tastebox. 

Please go there and post if you would like to be added to the mailing list 

Cool stuff


----------

